# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Jeuk aan de anus

## meisje15

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn vriend maakt zich nog al zorgen omdat hij op internet rond is gaan kijken en is nu bang voor anus kanker. Hij heeft last van jeuk bij de anus en heeft er een los velletje wat al een paar dagen bloed als hij zijn anus afveegt en hij heeft diarree. Hij heeft ook erg veel last van buikpijn maar dat heeft hij al langere tijd ongeveer zo'n 2/3 weken, hij wil er liever niet mee na de dokter gaan, maar als hij er echt niet uit komt doet hij dat toch. Heeft iemand dit ook ooit mee gemaakt. hij is 18 nog jong voor kanker dus, maar door al die verhalen op inernet maakt hij zijn eigen veel te gek en kanker zit in zijn familie dus dat maakt het nog erger.

alvast bedankt!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Meisje15,

Ik denk dat het het best is voor je vriend om tóch even een bezoekje aan de huisarts te brengen. Ik zou niet meteen uitgaan van Kanker natuurlijk, maar de klachten die jij opnoemt kunnen verschillende redenen hebben. 

Een arts komt dagelijks in aanraking met dit soort problemen er is dus niets voor je vriend om zich voor te schamen. Dit soort dingen kun je beter maar zo snel mogelijk naar laten kijken! Duw hem naar de huisarts dus  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## zirus

Intussen kun je wel meer karnemelk en kefir drinken en suiker en alcohol laten staan, dan heb je de helft al gewonnen.

----------

